# Getting Fixed!!!!



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

So the little woman is getting fixed on Thursday. I don't know what to think....I've never had a female before.  I'm not sure, but I think she's starting her heat cycle so it couldn't have come at a better time. :biggrin:

I do know that I'll have to find a way to keep Brady and her separated. They *NEVER* stop playing. Those stitches wouldn't hold up for an hour with the two of them together.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

lol. Amaya STILL has her stitches in. She's SUPPOSED to get them out tomorrow, but it's STILL looking like it's in bad shape! She was licking them before. Make sure you get a cone big enough! And definitely keep them in different rooms, or inside/outside at separate times. Amaya THRASHED her cone because we didn't keep them separated. -.- Troublesome dogs! I swear...the mutt was EASY!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> lol. Amaya STILL has her stitches in. She's SUPPOSED to get them out tomorrow, but it's STILL looking like it's in bad shape! She was licking them before. Make sure you get a cone big enough! And definitely keep them in different rooms, or inside/outside at separate times. Amaya THRASHED her cone because we didn't keep them separated. -.- Troublesome dogs! I swear...the mutt was EASY!


Haha...yeah this should be interesting. How long ago was she fixed? It's feels like it was a while ago.....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My female ripped her stitches out and she was the only dog in the house at the time! LOL Her and the boy kitty were best buds back then and it was real hard keeping a bull terrier puppy quiet. Good Luck with your endeavor!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I never had a problem with any of my girl dogs. They bounced back and were playing fine the next day. But Rocky.....when he was neutered you would have sworn they cut his leg off! He howled all night long like he was in agony! Girls are much easier to deal with  None of the girls tore their sutures out or had to use cones at all. Rocky was sent home with a cone on and licked the whole time if we took it off. Hopefully you'll get an easy girl like all mine were.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You should ask the vet if they will use buried and absorbable sutures. Usually dogs will leave these alone, I have yet to see any dog rip them out with our clients after surgery. With these we don't send eliz collars home for this reason. 

Just make sure to keep her settled as possible for the first 5 days. Kenneled most of the time and only short leash walks to go potty. She will act like normal, but it takes about 5 days for skin and tissue to heal together strongly. If you let her act normal, the skin will become more irritated and cause a seroma along the incision and it will take much longer to heal and possibly cause an infection. It's going to be hard to keep her calm, but you know that it needs to be done for her best interest. And it's only about 5 days if you rest her well!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> It's going to be hard to keep her calm, but you know that it needs to be done for her best interest. And it's only about 5 days if you rest her well!


Thanks...I'll be looking for those drugs in the mail tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Acepromazine FTW


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> You should ask the vet if they will use buried and absorbable sutures. Usually dogs will leave these alone, I have yet to see any dog rip them out with our clients after surgery. With these we don't send eliz collars home for this reason.


I agree, they always used those type of sutures on my girls and I never had any collars sent home with the girls and never had one chew the sutures out. They seem to cause a lot less irritation then other types of sutures.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I should have asked for dissolvable sutures. haha. Amaya got her stitches out today. It's been fifteen days since she got the spay. It looked worse with the stitches in, but then the vet pulled them out, and the skin kinda stretched out, and proved that it was only a small crusting of old, dried blood that made it look like it wasn't together yet. She's all good to go, though! And we're done!!!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Just had to give my boy bull some of that Ace today as he went to the vet for his anals, still can't quite get it done myself as they need it done internally. He hates the vet office.

Question.....wouldn't Tramadol work just as well at keeping a dog quiet? When Cayenne had to have it, she'd go right to sleep, and which one is harder on the internal organs?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Tramadol does make dogs drowsy, but not sedated like acepromazine. I wouldn't expect it to work the same way.


----------

